# NEWBIES LOOK!!! I just sold my timshare for $1 on Tugs free adds!!!



## mamiecarter (May 25, 2007)

I had a nice timeshare, week 18, RCI silvercrown, one bedroom that my husband didn't want to go too. Too far to drive he said. So I just gave it away on TUG. Very nice for me, very nice for the person who paid $1.

So if you do not own a timeshare and want to own one but don't want to spend big bucks, JOIN TUG and check the bargain basement timeshare free adds regularly. You might find something that would trade decently. The person who got mine lives near by and plans to use it.

A TUG membership is the best deal in real estate.


----------



## falmouth3 (May 25, 2007)

Very nice of you - and generous too.  I'm sure the person who got the timeshare is very happy!

Sue


----------



## flowergurl (May 26, 2007)

mamiecarter said:


> So if you do not own a timeshare and want to own one but don't want to spend big bucks, JOIN TUG and check the bargain basement timeshare free adds regularly.



I cannot find the bargain basement ads you are referring to.  Please help point me in the right direction!

Thanks, 
Diane


----------



## Steamboat Bill (May 26, 2007)

what was your yearly dues?


----------



## ausman (May 26, 2007)

flowergurl said:


> I cannot find the bargain basement ads you are referring to.



Yes, I find it tough to find too. 

On the red banner at the top of the page click on Classified Ads.

On the resulting page click on the blue text New Classified Ad Program.

Scroll down the page to Bargain Basement Timeshares and click on that.


----------



## Arkansas Winger (May 27, 2007)

Steamboat Bill said:


> what was your yearly dues?



Membership is only $15 for the first 12 months and you get 1 Free Bonus Classified Ad! (renewal dues are only $10/year or 3 years for $25 also with free classified ads).

I also use the resort ratiings and reviews alot. Well worth the price.


----------



## flowergurl (May 27, 2007)

basham said:


> Yes, I find it tough to find too.
> 
> On the red banner at the top of the page click on Classified Ads.
> 
> ...



Thank you for helping me out.  I'm a happy camper now!
 Diane


----------



## Timeshare Von (May 27, 2007)

Arkansas Winger said:


> Membership is only $15 for the first 12 months and you get 1 Free Bonus Classified Ad! (renewal dues are only $10/year or 3 years for $25 also with free classified ads).
> 
> I also use the resort ratiings and reviews alot. Well worth the price.



I'm pretty sure Bill was asking about MF's and not TUG membership fees.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (May 27, 2007)

Timeshare Von said:


> I'm pretty sure Bill was asking about MF's and not TUG membership fees.



you are correct as a $1 TS with high MF is nto always a great deal.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 28, 2007)

There is also a link to the new ad program on the existing classified ad homepage now.


----------



## irish (May 29, 2007)

i can't find it. can someone post the link.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 29, 2007)

link to main BBS classified ad homepage

http://www.tugbbs.com/class/index.php

Link to Bargain Basement timeshare section

http://www.tugbbs.com/class/showcat.php?cat=88


----------



## mamiecarter (Jun 8, 2007)

*My $1 timeshare had a reasonable maintenace fee*

My $1 timeshare maintenance fees were $400 for a one bedroom. It traded decently but I have too many time shares and my husband refused to drive that far. So it was a good deal for me to get rid of it and a good deal for the buyer who lives not so far from it.

Joining TUG is the best vacation deal you will ever find!!!!


----------



## mamiecarter (Jun 15, 2007)

*Just looked at bargain basement timeshares...*

No dogs there. Some good weeks. I was tempted and I have too many timeshares. A gold Crown week 22, an all Sumer float , 3 red Ski weeks, a Christmass week. Decent maintenances on all of them. Take a look if you need a trader or want to buy your first timeshare.


----------

